# I'm @ work bored and brain storming



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

So I'm thinking how a snowmobile with a custom a arm front end with tires would do in mud... I'm thinking it would be pretty sweet and getting high centered would never be an issue

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It would probably stay on top better without the wheels.

Close Call - Snowmobile on Water and in Mud Bog @ Wheels A Churnin - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah people already riding them in the mud like they are... skimming across water...


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Me and my brother where talking about this the other day.but I can't find a video of one mudding just skimming.but u would think it would be awesome with 30"s and paddle tracks and snorkels


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tires & rims would defeat the purpose of what they can do... WAY too much weight on the front end. It would only nose dive in the soupy mud/water. Plus, since there's no drive to the front, they would just become Dead weight in shallow mud.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Tires & rims would defeat the purpose of what they can do... WAY too much weight on the front end. It would only nose dive in the soupy mud/water. Plus, since there's no drive to the front, they would just become Dead weight in shallow mud.


I'm thinking as light as the fronts of these things are throw some 30" wide mudlites on the front seeings how tjere are no axles you could go tall in the front and lower the tracks in the bsck and it will hold its own in the shallower water might have to do the old 4ft snorkel like people put on the old 300s and like mudslinger said with a paddle track I don't think you could stop it in a rutted hole

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I seriously doubt it... but to each his own.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> It would probably stay on top better without the wheels.
> 
> Close Call - Snowmobile on Water and in Mud Bog @ Wheels A Churnin - YouTube


I like how someone had a car in the background lol.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

RYAN. said:


> I'm thinking as light as the fronts of these things are throw some 30" wide mudlites on the front seeings how tjere are no axles you could go tall in the front and lower the tracks in the bsck and it will hold its own in the shallower water might have to do the old 4ft snorkel like people put on the old 300s and like mudslinger said with a paddle track I don't think you could stop it in a rutted hole
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


 
Epic fail. You would want the smallest, lighest tire up front like a smooth buff drag tire. The front is dead weight and needs to stay on top to skim or try and make a bogger. I just might line it up beside our rincon on paddles! LOL


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Whatever you do follow up on this post and let us know how it worked out.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh I'm not gonna build one because there's always the chance it would suck I was just thinkin about how it would do... I live in the south so no chance of finding a cheap project sled 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

dont ride sleds much do ya...lol


----------

